# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Homemade Mosquito Control - Citronella Cleaner

## smhg

Here in Brazil, a mosquito-borne disease called Dengue is a big deal.  We have a citronella plant, and I sometimes twist the leaves to make the scent permeate, and my husband puts bunches throughout the house.

My mother-in-law (yes, I actually like her) found an article and gave me  idea about citronella that I wanted to pass along:

_Bring to a Boil 1L water with 10 big citronella leaves (twisted and cut into pieces) let sit for 15 minutes then discard leaves.  Add 2 more liters of cold water water.

Use as a natural cleaner on the floors, or put in spray bottle and use as a cleaner or lightly spray furniture._

I have not tried it yet, but I clean my floors pretty much every day, so I will see what I think.  It is heavy mosquito season here, so I'll know pretty quickly if it works.

Anyway...just wanted to share!

----------


## crashdive123

Cool - I learned something new.  While I have used citronella candles, I didn't know there was a citronella plant.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I wonder if eucalyptus would have the same effect? My grandma has a eucalyptus tree and we rub the leaves on our skin to keep skeeters away. Do you have Eucalyptus down there, and have you ever tried it the same way?

----------


## smhg

Crash - below is a picture of the type of citronella we have in our yard.  FYI, that is not our yard, though!

YCC - I have never used eucalyptus for 'skeeters.'  I have seen it here, so not a bad idea.  Citronella is very easy to grow, so it's practical to have around.  When I am in the back yard, I often break the leaves and rub them on my skin.  It is strong, but I don't seem to have a problem.

I am making the cleaner now, so I l'll let you know how it works!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## smhg

> Cool - I learned something new.  While I have used citronella candles, I didn't know there was a citronella plant.


Hey Crash - it would probably grow well in your climate.  N. Florida is not that much different from here, except that it may get a bit colder there during the winter.   If you decide to plant some, just know that it gets REALLY bushy if you don't keep it cut!  I will take a picture of mine later and post it so you can see.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I am gonna check the local nurseries and see if I can get hold of some. This has been the coldest duration of winter in recent memory, so it should grow well here too. Thanks for the info smhg!

----------


## smhg

So, I made the cleaner and cleaned the floors today. I made it stronger than suggested, just because I like the smell of it and wanted it to be stronger.

If you like the scent of citronella, you will like this!  My house smells great!!!

While I would not use it as a real deep cleaner, I think it will be good for day to day clean up on the floors.  I have not used it in a spray bottle yet, but so far, so good!

I will know by tomorrow if it has a lasting impression on the mosquitos.

However, while making it, I had an idea...use the leaves as a potpourri!  It is tooooo hard to extract the oil from the plant, but I am sure putting some candles under a little pot of it mixed with water would create a nice smell in the house as well as keep the mosquitos away.  

I will try that next!

----------


## smhg

> I am gonna check the local nurseries and see if I can get hold of some. This has been the coldest duration of winter in recent memory, so it should grow well here too. Thanks for the info smhg!


I think it would do okay where you are (based on our coordinates.)  I lived in NC for 10 years and it would probably have done okay there, too.

Just check online to see where they recommend growing.  If your local nursery does not have it, then you can probably get it online.

----------


## crashdive123

smhg - we set a record this year for consecutive days with temperatures below freezing (lows) this past winter.  I haven't looked up yet to see how tolerant they are to cold temps.

----------


## smhg

> smhg - we set a record this year for consecutive days with temperatures below freezing (lows) this past winter.  I haven't looked up yet to see how tolerant they are to cold temps.


Yeah, I saw how "global warming" really hit hard this winter, especially in the southeast  :Innocent:  

FYI, the type we have is similar to lemongrass, except it cannot be taken internally.  There are different types of citronella.

----------


## justin_baker

> smhg - we set a record this year for consecutive days with temperatures below freezing (lows) this past winter.  I haven't looked up yet to see how tolerant they are to cold temps.


It was cold as balls here as well...got below freezing each night for a couple nights in a row. REALLY weird for my area.

----------

